# Huffy pro Thunder 4 auction find!



## Bikes&buses (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello all, I stumbled across this Huffy Pro Thunder 4 at an auction today. I don't know much about bmx stuff but thought it was pretty complete and in decent shape. 
What is it worth and what is wrong/missing? TIA


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 16, 2022)

It looks like it’s missing the front and rear reflectors. They are easily replaceable as they have 1 Phillips head screw holding them in.

This was a great find! If you ever come across a pink huffy Sonic 6, I will buy it from you. I’ve been hunting for 6 years now.

Again awesome find man.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 16, 2022)

Not a ton of value there but it looks to be in great shape. Most of these are beat to death or spray bombed. I would have bought that in a heart beat if the price was right. Nice find.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 16, 2022)

I had one! It indeed got beat to death...then stolen. I would have bought it just for the childhood memories...cool bike


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jul 17, 2022)

I  really  like  to  see  those  bikes  in  that  good  of  shape.....Id  say  that  has  to  be  rare.....Good  to  know  that  People  are  collecting  and  preserving  those.....Sometimes  this  Stingray  thing  gets  a  little  bit  old!!


----------

